
Ask HN: How to learn Computer Algorithms for an electrical engineer? - prando
Folks, what has been your go-text to do computer algorithms. I am a Firmware engineer (with Electrical Engg.) and haven&#x27;t ventured much into using algorithm in my day-to-day work. I was trying out few problems in SPOJ and Topcoder and felt the heat. Please suggest some systematic approach to learning&#x2F; mastering algos..
======
federicoponzi
There are many courses available for free on Coursera and Edx to learn
algorithms. Also there are a couple of introduction to algorithms from Thomas
Cormen (one of the authors of the wellknown CLRS book):

[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-006-introduction-to-algorithms-fall-2011/)

[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-046j-design-and-analysis-of-algorithms-spring-2015/index.htm)

Also, take a look here:

[https://teachyourselfcs.com/#algorithms](https://teachyourselfcs.com/#algorithms)

Have fun!

~~~
prando
Thanks much for the posts. Skiena looks fantastic.

